
Comments are more important than code (Jef Raskin) - bootload
http://www.acmqueue.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=290
======
mhartl
I think the title is a bit misleading: the essay argues that _documentation_
is more important than code. Comments are only part of that.

The prototypical one-line comment immediately before a line of code is often
superfluous---a sign of a missing function, or the need for introducing a more
descriptive variable binding. In contrast, more extensive documentation
comments, operating at a higher level of abstraction than the one-liners, do
fill an essential role by providing motivation and context.

Whether documentation is "more important" than code is debatable, but surely
many pieces of nice code suffer for lack of decent documentation.

------
mynameishere
Actually, indentation style is more important than code.

------
jamongkad
I've submitted to the fact that no code is better than code.

~~~
jmitchell
Mu

------
ashu
actually, discussing what is more important than code is more important than
code

